# Ss Rockets And Era Have Arrived



## VapeKing (12/11/13)

These beauties have just arrived. Please note this is the Stainless Steel Edition Rocket.
The ERA is the perfect mini re-buidable dripper. The flavor hit you will get on these is nothing short of astounding!





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Is the Era a clone of the octopus?


----------



## VapeKing (12/11/13)

Its similar but not the same. Its like the Hornet too. These mini drippers are usually the same.


----------

